# coilover help



## papoose42 (Apr 29, 2012)

need help with coilovers, i am looking into a set but not a car savy guy know the basics. I am deciding between ksport, pedders, and dgr. any recommendations and why one over another could be appreciated.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I recommend DGR

why? Here is about 11 pages of information 

*http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/12-wheels-tires-suspension/5961-dgr-coilovers-installed.html

*Pedders have had issues... I am not sure if they hav resolved yet..


----------



## papoose42 (Apr 29, 2012)

i have read the issues about pedders my main choice is ksport because the name and a lot of car people i know mention ksport as the brand to go with thats why i am asking about the others as i have heard good things about the dgrs


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

do Ksport man that what i got they very good coilover


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

ksport,all the way this car isnt a race car and ksport can most deffintally go the lowest and there the cheapest im 6 months on mine and no issues


----------



## papoose42 (Apr 29, 2012)

Is this right after contacting ksport they rate there spring rate at 487 and 460 and say its stiffer than the dgr rated at what 8k and 6k is that correct


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Ive had DGRs slammed for over 8 months without any proble,s ....... Except for some femder scrapes ant fromt bumper grtting destroyed uahaja ! The dgrs were my best investment for this car everyone loves the look of my cruze with it slammed .heard greatthings about the ksport also so its up to you. Go with what you feel is comfortable . I love the dgrs !


----------

